# Anyone from Long Island with a wideout MVP or fleet flex plow



## jasonz (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm having some issues with my wideout and would like to test my controller. I'd be willing to throw you a few bucks for your trouble. If you can help out text me


----------



## 94gt331 (Oct 21, 2011)

No local dealer?


----------



## jasonz (Nov 5, 2010)

Was hoping for something today because my week is pretty busy and my dealer is just going to tell me i have to leave the truck there for 90 an hour with no estimated completion time.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

What's the issue?


----------



## jasonz (Nov 5, 2010)

Either my controller or the plow module


----------



## jasonz (Nov 5, 2010)

Hook my truck up to another plow, if it works it the plow module or put a working controller in my truck to see if my controller is the issue


----------



## TCLandscaping (Jan 27, 2012)

Ill see if I can grab my subs controller. Atleast can try that first. Im in bay shore. Ill get in touch asap if I can get it.


----------



## jasonz (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks. I'm hearing 1-2 for wed now


----------



## jasonz (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm in Brentwood but if your sub can help out I'll stop by wherever he is


----------

